# [SOLVED] Question about DATAMN~1.EXE



## smart Un (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,
Recently I had need of zipping some files, so I downloaded J-Zip software. As soon as I started it my Kaspersky anti-virus told me that it was "acting suspiciously." So I went to my control panel and "removed" it. Ever since, however, my computer immediately wants to go online as soon as I boot up, which it never did before. And it is ever so slightly slower.

I watch my Windows Task Manager daily for processes that are running on my computer and noticed after J-Zip that a process called DATAMN~1.EXE has been showing up. Can you tell me if this is necessary. I have used the Task Manager to end its operation each time I see it and have noticed it does not seem to affect my computer in anyway.
The name suggests information is being collected from my computer, which I certainly do not need.:huh:


Can someone tell me if I need to do something to permanently remove it, or what is going on?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Question about DATAMN~1.EXE*

jZip installs by default SearchNu/SearchQu toolbar. You have to opt-out of this toolbar installation if you don't want it intalled along with jZip. This process is part of that.

mRun: [DATAMNGR] c:\progra~1\search~1\datamngr\DATAMN~1.EXE

Look for SearchNu or SearchQu Toolbar in your installed programs list and remove it. Make sure your browsers are closed when you uninstall.

I'd suggest 7zip for your additional compression needs.
http://www.7-zip.org/download.html


----------



## smart Un (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Question about DATAMN~1.EXE*

I want to thank you. 
I thought I had gone through my control panel thoroughly and deleted everything I haven't used lately. But the Search QU tool bar was right there, just begging me to delete it, so I did. On its way out it "hissed" at me, because Kaspersky said it was also "acting suspiciously." After I rebooted, my computer did not want to go back on line again. Hopefully this solves the issue. 
I also appreciate your recommendation for Zip software. I'll try it.

Tnx again, SmartUn


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Question about DATAMN~1.EXE*

You're quite welcome!


----------

